
Alexa Voice Service Integration for AWS IoT Core - nonbirithm
https://aws.amazon.com/jp/blogs/iot/introducing-alexa-voice-service-integration-for-aws-iot-core/
======
tlrobinson
Somewhat related project I came across recently, Almond "The Open, Privacy-
Preserving Virtual Assistant":
[https://almond.stanford.edu/](https://almond.stanford.edu/)

~~~
dang
Discussed once in 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532003).
But you should repost it!

------
danw1979
If this is targeted at low power microcontrollers, I don't understand how the
devices are supposed to recognise the attention word ("Alexa" by default in
Echo devices) and filter out unwanted chatter. Our maybe doing that filtering
is cheaper than I expect it to be ?

If Alexa ends up in many devices in the same room, which one am I addressing
when I use the attention word ? Are we going to have many different attention
words for different devices ?

